
Is “always use /dev/urandom” good advice in an age of containers and isolation? - jMyles
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/186086/is-always-use-dev-urandom-still-good-advice-in-an-age-of-containers-and-isola
======
jMyles
I'm inclined to think that the answer is "no", but it's also interesting to me
that getrandom hasn't become more popular yet.

Interestingly, for the purposes of generating randomness in Python, as of PEP
524, os.urandom() no longer uses urandom, but instead uses getrandom.

